# Rate my Merriam's



## owenslodge (Apr 19, 2005)

Just got back from a Merriam's hunt in North Dakota. I shot a Merriam's turkey that the guide said was exceptional. I am looking for some other opinions. Weight was 18 lbs, 8.5 inch beard and 3/4 inch spurs.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

ummm, well, until SB 2041 becomes effective (don't think it is technically yet effective, even though signed by the governor), NR's are unable to legally hunt spring birds in ND. I'm guessing this was on one of the reservations? If so, NR's will be able to legally hunt spring birds with a reservation license next year.

On your bird, it is a nice bird, decent all-around. "Exceptional", though, IMHO, would require 25+ lbs and 10"+ beard. Yours is a nice average'ish mature tom. Nothing wrong with that at all, but I gather you're testing against the guide's assessment, and he's seriously puffing with "exceptional."

Two years ago I shot a 23 lb, 10"+ Merriam's in SD. Very nice tom, but still not not "exceptional."


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Not trying to start anything, but bragging about shooting a turkey in North Dakota without knowing the the rules....well that is just not being an ethical hunter.

If you want to give out our address, I will be happy to send you a proclamation.


----------

